# Extreme Fatigue at 18 Weeks- Anyone Else?



## photo_mama

I was just wondering if anybody else is experiencing extreme fatigue during their second trimester, which theoretically should be a time when most women feel better! My nausea and other first trimester symptoms have improved (my first tri was HELL) but I do have other underlying health issues which my midwife does NOT seem to think are contributing, but here's what I'm dealing with and I wanted to see if anyone else finds this normal:

Extreme fatigue that has gotten worse since first tri (I coud easily sleep 9-10 hours at night and still take a 2-3 hour nap every day PLUS feeling tired in between).

Occasional rapid heart rate and rarely, palpitations

Frequent headaches

Short of breath from doing anything

Frequent dizzy spells, almost passed out twice & had to lay on floor

Generally feeling weak and VERY lethargic

I am so tired of feeling bad and I just want to enjoy my pregnancy! I've had to stop working and totally change my lifestyle and all the docs keep telling me it's just a rough pregnancy, but I'd sure like to know if anyone else thinks so! Thanks ladies!


----------



## bky

I thought my shortness of breath would go away with my 1st tri but it came back at the end of 13 weeks after being mostly gone since week 11ish. I'm not sure if it is worse, but it is very annoying. Probably about the same. I'm out of breath just sitting around so I have to go lie down if I can. I'm really upset lately as I feel ok enough in some ways to want the house clean (which I couldn't be even bothered with thinking about during 1st tri) and I can barely do anything. I have to take a sit-down break after getting the laundry out of the machine, can barely go to the store or wash the dishes, etc. My heart is pounding a lot as well, so I feel for you. I think my fatigue is may be a little worse as well, but it wasn't that bad in 1st tri. I only work 3 days a week and I can still manage that. 
I don't know if it's average though the midwife says it's within the range of normal.:shrug:


----------



## tinkerbellita

I had extreme fatigue around 18 weeks too, it really got me down and I was also wondering where all this '2nd trimester energy' was. I don't know what to suggest, I just slept and did my best to get through the rest of the daily stuff.


----------



## Minstermind

I had almost exactly the same symptoms as you around exactly the same time. It was awful, and today I felt about the same as I did then. I did enjoy a spell of feeling better and having more energy, but honestly I put that down to finding out I was low on iron, and I started taking an iron supplement everyday. Coincidentally, I ran out a few days ago and with Christmas looming, haven't gotten more yet (will do tomorrow though). I wonder if me feeling crap again today is a sign of iron deficiency? 

Anyway, it's worth checking out for yourself if that's an issue in your case. But it may not be, and all I can say is that you stand a good chance of feeling better pretty soon, and getting a wee bit of enjoyment out of your pregnancy.


----------



## minyme

i'm 26 weeks and feel the same. I could stay in bed all day if i could. I work full time 8:45-5:15 and i feel soooooo pooped at the end of the day. i am really considering taking my maternity leave earlier. Listening to all you ladies it's ease off my mind to know it's not only me as i'm sure some people think i'm playing up. I going to buy some iron tablets as minstermind suggested.

When i feel really tired i have to remind myself it's only for a while.


----------



## Moraine

Yeah having low iron can really drag you down physically. I had that with my last pregnancy and I was so exhausted all the time. Iron pills really helped. But of course you should get your bloods tested to see if that is the problem.


----------



## sophxx

i was extermly tired at about the same time! i have chronic fatigue syndrome so mine mite be related to that! 
it has easied now! but i can still feel really tired now and then! hope you start feeling better! have you had your iron checked? x


----------



## Martz

I'm the same, I seem to be completely shattered ALL the time, all i wanna do is sleep. i wasnt this bad when i was pregnant with my daughter. I also have shortness of breath, dizziness and headaches etc (i have veyr low blood pressure which causes this tho) and am testing lo in iron, despite taking supplements!


----------



## buggalux

Hi there, i have the same thing. i am almost 18 weeks pregnant and continually exhausted. i still have bouts of nausea but it not as bad as first trimester. 
i also feel many mixed emotions to baby and the pregnancy and on top of that i feel guilty for feeling them. i so want to just enjoy my pregnancy and bond with baby as he/she grows and developes in my womb. but i am so taken by trying to get through the day doing very little yet what i have to(i teach and need to continue doing so). it feels like an uphill batlle to get through each day. i also become breathless from doing anything from talking to walking a very short distance. 

anyone else have suggestions on how to cope emotionally when one is so drained from exhaustion.

Buggalux


----------



## MrsQ

Yup. I am shattered but it could be that I get up about 4 times a night and 
Up with my son at 6am ready for the day! 

On top of that I work and I do nights with twice a week only get 2 hours sleep and then have to watch my son and am
Revising for an exam to go up a grade at work tomorrow and not doing very well as nothing is sinking in as I am shattered! X


----------



## Nadialew

*I do have these on top of Nausea, Vomiting and Hungry every 3 hours,*

Occasional rapid heart rate and rarely, palpitations *(Especially when I am anxious)*

Headaches *(Mild one, still coping alright)*

Short of breath from doing anything *(Walking a short distance or more than 5 minutes makes me breathless)*

Generally feeling weak and VERY lethargic *(Despite this, I can only sleep at night but not in the day when my nausea is at worst)*

*I am so tired of feeling bad and I just want to enjoy my pregnancy! I've had to stop working and totally change my lifestyle and all the docs keep telling me it's just a rough pregnancy* -- *I totally feel for you!
*

*My Hb is low, so I am lack of iron, i guess that doesn't help. Please have your Hb checked to see if you are indeed anaemic.*


----------



## Nadialew

buggalux said:


> Hi there, i have the same thing. i am almost 18 weeks pregnant and continually exhausted. i still have bouts of nausea but it not as bad as first trimester.
> i also feel many mixed emotions to baby and the pregnancy and on top of that i feel guilty for feeling them. i so want to just enjoy my pregnancy and bond with baby as he/she grows and developes in my womb. but i am so taken by trying to get through the day doing very little yet what i have to(i teach and need to continue doing so). it feels like an uphill batlle to get through each day. i also become breathless from doing anything from talking to walking a very short distance.
> 
> anyone else have suggestions on how to cope emotionally when one is so drained from exhaustion.
> 
> Buggalux

Hi there... I am the same here. 
Sometimes I doubt my decision of wanting a baby, and I feel guilty of even thinking this way.
My nausea is still coming back and I am turning 17weeks soon. 
I found reading through forum, sharing experiences, talking with friends and family, joining a support group will help a lot with coping it emotionally. :hugs:


----------



## avellana

I've started feeling a little less tired in the past few days/weeks... started taking iron a couple of weeks ago, as recommended by my doctor. I even went to sleep at almost 11pm last night, after sleeping badly due to a cold all week! (before, with perfect sleep everyday I was still falling asleep at 9:30!) I feel it might be related. Hope you feel better soon!!:hugs:


----------

